

We have to cut features due to Lion's mandatory sandboxing for 3rd party apps - adib
http://newsanchormac.com/wp/kitchen/news-anchor-lions-sandboxing/

======
teyc
sounds like the new sandboxed model exists in the twilight between the full
blown desktop apps and web apps. It doesn't sound like a good return on
investment.

